# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Bom dia e bom ano para todos, chuva de manhã com 2°C de mínima e de momento 6°C sem chuva, 0,7mm.

Fotos tiradas de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

Boas...BOM ANO ...o primeiro dia do novo ano...começou com céu limpo e agora está a ficar nublado ,continua ,com 7.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2021 às 11:34)

*4.4ºC*, céu nublado, sem chuva por agora.

*1.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

Já não deve chover mais hoje.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,

nada de chuva aqui em Azinhoso, sigo com 3.8ºc , céu nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas de NNW.

Neve só ao longe, nas altas  serras do norte de Espanha, onde a acumulação é significativa.

Uma vista daqui da Aldeia para norte, a paisagem está com bastante bruma e a distância é grande, mas dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

Parque biológico de Vinhais, esta manhã.


----------



## DRC (1 Jan 2021 às 13:47)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano. 
Pelo Sabugal alguma nebulosidade, com 2,5ºC e 84% de humidade. Cerca das 10h ainda caíram uns "farrapos".


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Ontem.





Hoje.


----------



## vamm (1 Jan 2021 às 14:35)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> nada de chuva aqui em Azinhoso, sigo com 3.8ºc , céu nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas de NNW.
> 
> ...


E que ideia! 
Que vista espetacular


----------



## baojoao (1 Jan 2021 às 14:45)

Esta chuva pelas 9:15 foi super gelada. Sai uma pessoa de casa para dar um voltinha de bike a pensar que não chovia e apanhei um frio, ui ui. Depois de 100 km cheguei a casa com os pés congelados. O garmin do meu amigo no período da chuva registava temperaturas negativas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 15:21)

Boas...só se vê  e seco para os próximos dias .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2021 às 15:21)

*7.9ºC*, céu muito nublado.

Cabeço da Neve, Serra do Caramulo (1000m)





Penedono, 900m


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 15:36)

vamm disse:


> E que ideia!
> Que vista espetacular



Aqui nesta zona alta de planalto as vistas são vastas em todas as direcções.

A distância entre a Aldeia e as montanhas em Espanha ao fundo é cerca de 88 Km em linha recta:






Sigo com 3.9ºc, vento agora moderado a forte de NNW, sensação térmica muito baixa


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Boa tarde, 9°C com esta vista para este e oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Boas...está para durar ...hoje foi o dia mais  do ano ,céu limpo com vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

*4.7ºC*, máxima de *8ºC*.

Entretanto descobri mais uma estação no concelho de Viseu, desta vez na app Netatmo.
Fica em Côta, no extremo Norte do concelho(643m de altitude), perto da fronteira com Vila Nova de Paiva:






Máxima bem baixa por lá, apenas 5.2ºC, por outro lado a mínima foi a mais elevada de todas as estações do  concelho.


Mais uma foto da Lapa, Sernancelhe:


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Boa noite, existem estações metereologicas online em Bragança,  sem ser a do IPB?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui nesta zona alta de planalto as vistas são vastas em todas as direcções.
> 
> A distância entre a Aldeia e as montanhas em Espanha ao fundo é cerca de 88 Km em linha recta:
> 
> ...


Essas serras ao norte de Espanha são a continuação da serra de Montesinho para norte. Aliás, Montesinho é apenas o nome que é dado a este maciço do lado português - no lado galego é o Eixe e no lado leonês é San Mamede.
O ponto mais alto, Pena Trevinca, é o "teto da Galiza" e é uns 130 metros mais elevada que a Torre. É bem visível de sul  e de leste tendo em conta que todas essas zonas são parte da Meseta Setentrional... 

Eu já estive naquela região há uns anos e as paisagens são incrivelmente deslumbrantes, sobretudo do lado de Sanábria. Do lado galego existem aldeias que são idênticas às de Trás-os-Montes e até a pronúncia e a língua são quase iguais...


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

Prepara se mais uma noite gelada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 21:26)

Boas...noite calma  mas ,com 3.8ºC.


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

Fotos de hoje. 

No percurso Guarda - Albufeira do Caldeirão - Corujeira - Fernão Jones - Valhelhas:





















Subida de Manteigas para as Penhas Douradas e Respectiva descida para Gouveia:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

Boas ...já com algum vento,com 4.6ºC...subiu.

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 9.2ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 05:21)

-1.5ºC e nevoeiro... Lá se vai uma mínima espetacular...


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2021 às 07:26)

Bom dia, por aqui muita geada e nevoeiro ao mesmo tempo, 0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 08:07)

*-2.3ºC*, é a mínima até ao momento.
Céu limpo, muita geada.

A maioria do concelho acorda entre os -2 e os -3ºC:





*-4.3ºC* em Couto de Cima, a mais baixa do concelho.


No distrito da Guarda, o duo do vale do rio Távora muito forte novamente, -5.9ºC em Rio de Mel e -5.3ºC em Ponte do Abade.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2021 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

por Azinhoso mínima de *-2.6ºc*. 

Neste momento -1.8ºc, 85% HR, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Formação de  geada e gelo:
















As previsões para os próximos dias estão interessantes, veremos o que acontece


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2021 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 
Registei -4,8ºC numa parte mais baixa do Sabugal, perto do rio Côa. Muita geada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 09:22)

Mínima de -1.6ºC, permanece o nevoeiro com 0.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Que manhã gelada... Permanece o nevoeiro com 1.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2021 às 10:33)

Sigo com 0.6ºc e sol , a geada mantêm-se em muitas zonas:

















Está a levantar-se um ventinho gelado de Norte .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Boas...limparam a toda ,é só seco ...gosto mais de chuva ,hoje estava uma russa ,com 7.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 11:40)

*6ºC*, céu limpo*.*
Ainda muita geada nas zonas sombrias às 11:20, mas ao Sol até se está bem, está pouco vento.









Trancozelos em Penalva do Castelo, teve mínima horária de *-4.2ºC*, terá sido a mínima mais baixa do distrito de Viseu.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

Esta manhã as nuvens abriram a norte é já é possível observar as montanhas. 

O Vizcoldillo com 2122m.





Os montes que ficam a norte do lago da Sanábria, o Moncalvo mais a oeste, com 2044m, e mais alguns picos, com 2020m, a leste.





Montesinho que vai quase aos 1500m, mas esta não é a parte mais alta, uns 1300 / 1400m.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Jan 2021 às 12:33)

Bons dias, alguma geada nos carros e algum gelo nas poças de água. O IPMA a falhar completamente a previsão, estava a apontar para -1, mas a estação apenas registou 1.4.

Por agora céu limpo, sem vento e um sol bem quentinho, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 7ºC por volta das 11 da manhã.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2021 às 13:14)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bons dias, alguma geada nos carros e algum gelo nas poças de água. O IPMA a falhar completamente a previsão, estava a apontar para -1, mas a estação apenas registou 1.4.
> 
> Por agora céu limpo, sem vento e um sol bem quentinho, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 7ºC por volta das 11 da manhã.


Penso que se deve a algum vento, que ao misturar as camadas junto ao solo, estacou as temperaturas mínimas e até subiu algo por volta da meia noite. O mesmo se passou na  cova da Beira. Só quando terminou a brisa, desceu mais um pouco.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2021 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, 

A geada e gelo ainda se mantêm nas zonas onde o sol ainda não deu, fotos feitas pelas 12:45 h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2021 às 13:53)

Boas...muito sol ...ar ,com 9.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã as nuvens abriram a norte é já é possível observar as montanhas.



A neve nas montanhas e o nevoeiro nos vales, nesta límpida imagem do Terra hoje às 11h25 (resolução 125m)





Para melhor localização:


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2021 às 15:34)

5°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 15:50)

StormRic disse:


> A neve nas montanhas e o nevoeiro nos vales, nesta límpida imagem do Terra hoje às 11h25 (resolução 125m



Nota-se bem a zona da barragem da Aguieira envolta pelo nevoeiro, Mortágua, Santa Comba e Penacova ainda estavam abaixo dos 5ºC na última actualização horária.

Aqui está um belo dia de Sol, * 7.7ºC.*
Máxima de *10ºC*


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2021 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.

Dia muito frio pelo Sabugal.

Nos locais mais sombrios a geada não derrete e vai-se acumulando, formando autênticos ringues de patinagem.





A Serra da Estrela tem uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

Boas...está para durar ,céu limpo com a temperatura a descer,com 6.6ºC....vento calmo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 17:38)

Dia muito frio com máxima de* 6.2ºC*. Sigo com 4.3ºC por agora.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

Boas, 

por aqui em Azinhoso máxima de 4.9ºc.

Neste momento já arrefece com 2.9ºc , céu limpo.

As zonas sombrias mantiveram a geada e gelo ao longo de todo o dia.

Mais umas vistas da Sanábria tiradas daqui da Aldeia, hoje ao fim do dia/pôr so sol e com as devidas limitações, uma vez que ainda são praticamente 90 Km em linha recta:


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 18:28)

Temperatura em queda livre, *1.6ºC*


----------



## baojoao (2 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

Talvez não seja o local indicado, mas...
Alguém sabe onde posso ver as localizações das estações meteorológicas da Cim Viseu Dão lafões. Tenho alguma curiosidade em saber onde fica a de São Pedro Sul. Suponho que na Serra da Arada, pelas temperaturas.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

baojoao disse:


> Talvez não seja o local indicado, mas...
> Alguém sabe onde posso ver as localizações das estações meteorológicas da Cim Viseu Dão lafões. Tenho alguma curiosidade em saber onde fica a de São Pedro Sul. Suponho que na Serra da Arada, pelas temperaturas.



Não sei ao pormenor também.
Essa parece ser mesmo no topo da Serra da Arada, pelas temperaturas e pela localização da mesma no mapa.

A de Vouzela por exemplo, está mal indicada no mapa.
Aparece como sendo dentro do concelho de Viseu, na zona de Boa Aldeia(400m), quando na realidade(pelos padrões de temperatura e precipitação), facilmente se percebe que é uma estação a média altitude(700/800m), na zona norte da Serra do Caramulo(Penoita).


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 20:00)

*1.7ºC atuais *e alguma brisa de leste


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2021 às 20:05)

Boa noite, por aqui nevoeiro até às 12:00, sol á tarde mas muito fraco, por agora 2°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Hoje foi um dia bem frio. Pela manhã estava uma camafona de geada enorme, tinha o carro coberto numa capa de gelo espiculado.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, muito sol mas ambiente sempre gelado.

A mínima de -2,9 e a máxima de 7,2°C. Neste momento a descer aos 1,5°C e rápido

Fui agora à rua, e o tejadilho do carro já tem um princípio de geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2021 às 20:42)

Boas ...noite calma e fria,com 5.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 0,6ºC / 9.4ºC .


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2021 às 21:26)

Aqui em Azinhoso já está a gear, nota-se bem nos carros, sigo com 0.2°c, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, céu limpo


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2021 às 21:30)

Entramos cedo em terreno de negativas, para já com "apenas" -0,4°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

Temperatura atual de *-0.1ºC*

Desde que faço medições é a primeira vez que a temperatura entra nos negativos antes das 00H. Já existe alguma geada nos carros. A brisa é que volta meia atrasa a descida.

A camada de inversão está bem definida com toda a quantidade de fumo das lareiras que está a ficar aprisionada. É tanto fumo que parece nevoeiro.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Jan 2021 às 22:35)

1.3°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

*-1ºC* por aqui.

Couto de Cima segue já na liderança novamente, é de facto uma zona fria, mas pela minha experiência, diria que as aldeias vizinhas de Couto de Baixo e Mosteirinho são ainda mais frias.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

Deito-me com -1,8°C. Parece que vai ser uma noite interessante e mais uma manhã a lutar para abrir a porta do carro


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 01:00)

Descida muito lenta...
*-1.1ºC* atuais


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2021 às 01:26)

Boas... Temperatura já negativa  -0.3ºC e 87%Hr

A sensação térmica está nos  -2.6ºC


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2021 às 02:31)

-0.1°C // 60%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 03:46)

Motor de frio a trabalhar a meio gás.

Ainda *-2.1ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 06:15)

Finalmente *-3.0ºC*

Raça do motor de frio aqui do buraco funciona a carvão


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2021 às 06:59)

Boas ,

Aquele tridente dos -6 graus uma vez mais impressionante.
@Nickname suspeitas dos valores da estação dos arredores da cidade de Pinhel?
Pergunto isto pois aparentemente a zona da estação não parece ser nada de especial (topograficamente/hidrograficamente falando) ao ponto de registar tais valores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 07:12)

Nevoeiro em formação com *-3.4ºC*

 O motor já não aguenta com tanta humidade, está tudo gelado até os cabos elétricos estão brancos.


----------



## baojoao (3 Jan 2021 às 07:33)

Aqui estão -2,5ºC e eu que tenho combinada uma volta de bike 100 kms com os amigos pelo concelho de Nelas(já que não se pode sair). Credo, estou tramado. Se aqui está assim, quer dizer que nas Fontanheiras (Ponte Pinoca) devem estar uns -5ºC. Era um belo local para ter uma estação.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Jan 2021 às 07:46)

Bom dia e bom ano para todos os membros do forum.
Temperatura atual 0.6 graus e humidade 86%.
Gelo e geada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 08:08)

Mínima até ao momento de* -3.7ºC .
*
Entretanto estou mergulhado em nevoeiro denso, até que uma sincelada não ia nada mal* *


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2021 às 08:12)

Acorda o dia com tudo novamente gelado e a mínima mais baixa que registei desde que tenho estações cá em casa: -4,6°C. O "recorde" anterior era de -4,1°C já há uns bons anos


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Bom dia, fotocópia de ontem, nevoeiro e geada bem visível com 0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2021 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso tudo gelado, mínima mais baixa deste evento até ao momento com *-4.0ºc* 

Houve formação de nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, pelo que está tudo cheio de gelo e sincelo, algumas fotos tiradas há pouco:


























Neste momento -2.8ºc , vento nulo, 97% HR.

Céu limpo:







Parece que aqui na Aldeia houve pessoas com os canos da água congelados, pois a água não corre nas torneiras...


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 09:11)

Por aqui nevoeiro a dissipar.

-3.3ºC atuais


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2021 às 09:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Aquele tridente dos -6 graus uma vez mais impressionante.
> @Nickname suspeitas dos valores da estação dos arredores da cidade de Pinhel?
> Pergunto isto pois aparentemente a zona da estação não parece ser nada de especial (topograficamente/hidrograficamente falando) ao ponto de registar tais valores.



Por acaso Pinhel já é uma zona que não conheço tão bem, mas tenho seguido a estação com relativa atenção e não tenho notado quedas abruptas de temperaturas, ou máximas demasiado altas, eu diria que é fiável, até porque parece ter um ribeiro a passar não muito longe.
Esse trio foi de facto impressionante mais uma vez, -6.7ºC, -6.6ºC e -6.2ºC.

Pelo concelho de Viseu, Couto de Cima registou *-5.3ºC*, o que também não é nada mau.

Já pelo mapa do ipma:
Trancozelos em Penalva, no vale do rio Dão, deve ter rondado os -5.5ºC de mínima, já que teve três medições horárias de -4.8ºC. ontem teve mesmo a mínima mais baixa do mapa do ipma, com -4.7ºC.
Viseu(cidade), Carregal do Sal e Santa Comba Dão com mínimas a rondar os -4ºC


*-3.2ºC* de mínima aqui por casa, com céu limpo.

Fotos de hoje, na zona do Parque de Santiago e Fontelo, pelas 8h:



















Aqui neste lago fui mandando pedras progressivamente maiores, só começou a partir com pedras de uns 400 gramas.










Aqui neste descampado o auriol chegou aos -4.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

Céu limpo e muito sol, mas ainda a geada bem resistente ao sol com atuais -2,1°C. Os Physalia e os xuxus já foram de vez


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 11:24)

Boas...mais um dia com a porta aberta do congelador ...gosto mais de chuva ...mais uma noite negativa com uma russa pela manhã ,muito sol e com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

Bons dias, hoje a estação do ipma já registou uma mínima negativa, embora pela mesma hora em que esta foi registada o termómetro da farmácia marcasse 2ºC, pelas 9 da manhã.

Alguma geada, coisa pouca.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2021 às 11:57)

*6.1ºC *por aqui, um frio agradável ao Sol, mas tudo o que esteja na sombra encontra-se ainda congelado.


Tondela e Santa Comba ainda a rondar os 0ºC!

A razão para tal:
Foto tirada na Serra do Caramulo, para Este/Sudeste, Serra da Estrela ao fundo.

Parque Aquilino Ribeiro, bem no centro de Viseu:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 12:21)

Boas...solinho já mais quentinho ....vento está fraco ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2021 às 12:31)

Boas, por aqui não se vê o céu por isso não sei como está devido ao nevoeiro, ainda com 4°C sem geada visível
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2021 às 12:42)

Bom dia. A mínima foi de -0.8°C. Aliás ainda se mantinha há meia hora atrás...
Humidade nos 58%

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2021 às 12:57)

Bom dia hoje estou por Fresulfe ( Vinhais) e já caíram vários aguaceiros de neve


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2021 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, já com sol e algumas nuvens altas, 7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 13:55)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 14:23)

Boas...hoje já passou dos 10.0ºC ,algumas nuvens ...e bem que se está na minha marquise virada para poente   com o sol a bater,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## baojoao (3 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Que rica manhã. Por Casal Sancho estavam -3ºC quando saí para a minha volta de bike. Hoje pela 1ª vez não cumpri e saí do concelho. A partir do Cabanas de Viriato (concelho do Carregal do Sal) estava nevoeiro e com temperaturas negativas. O resultado foi o que se vê nas fotos e atenção que as fotos já são em Tábua com uma temperatura mais elevada apesar de se manter o nevoeiro. Só perto de O. Hospital apanhámos graus positivos no garmin. Não foi mau, foram 60 km com graus negativos e os restantes 40 km com graus positivos. Na chegada a casa já estava na casa dos 6ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2021 às 14:57)

Por aqui o dia segue ventoso e com sol. A manhã foi também ventosa, com gelo e até um pouco de geada. Mínima de -5ºC no IPMA.

Algumas imagens desta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Boas...já com mais vento e ,sol já a fugir no horizonte ,com 8.9ºC...sempre a descer .


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura atual 6.1⁰C e humidade nos 62%.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

Boas,

por aqui em Azinhoso máxima de 4.6ºc.

Neste momento 3.9ºc.

À semelhança de ontem, o gelo e geada  mantiveram-se ao longo do dia nas zonas sombrias e onde o sol nunca chega a dar, fotos feitas pelas 16 horas de hoje:






Água de um tanque  competamente congelada a meio da tarde:


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

Temperatura já a cair bem, *5.1ºC*
Máxima de* 8.3ºC*


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia hoje estou por Fresulfe ( Vinhais) e já caíram vários aguaceiros de neve



Passei hoje muito perto daí, fiz a estrada de Moimenta para Parâmios e entrei depois em Espanha. Apanhei esses aguaceiros já no Puerto de Padornelo e na Laguna de los Peces em Sanabria. É incrível como o sistema montanhoso que divide a Galiza de CyL retém a precipitação quase toda, nevava com algum nevoeiro quando entrei no túnel de Padornelos, do lado contrário via-se o Sol ao longe e em Puebla de Sanabria estava Sol com 6ºC.

Saí bem cedo do hotel em Vimioso e passei as primeiras horas do dia pelo planalto mirandês, apanhei -3ºC nas zonas planas e um pouco menos nos vales (mínimo de -7ºC no vale do Maçãs entre Vimioso e Carção).

Agora estou a meio caminho entre Bragança e Quintanilha, onde ameaça um aguaceiro mas nada acontece. Daqui a pouco postarei fotos.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

David sf disse:


> Passei hoje muito perto daí, fiz a estrada de Moimenta para Parâmios e entrei depois em Espanha. Apanhei esses aguaceiros já no Puerto de Padornelo e na Laguna de los Peces em Sanabria. É incrível como o sistema montanhoso que divide a Galiza de CyL retém a precipitação quase toda, nevava com algum nevoeiro quando entrei no túnel de Padornelos, do lado contrário via-se o Sol ao longe e em Puebla de Sanabria estava Sol com 6ºC.
> 
> Saí bem cedo do hotel em Vimioso e passei as primeiras horas do dia pelo planalto mirandês, apanhei -3ºC nas zonas planas e um pouco menos nos vales (mínimo de -7ºC no vale do Maçãs entre Vimioso e Carção).
> 
> Agora estou a meio caminho entre Bragança e Quintanilha, onde ameaça um aguaceiro mas nada acontece. Daqui a pouco postarei fotos.


Eu acabei agora de passar pelo Paramio ao vir para Bragança! E continuei a apanhar aguaceiros de neve. Sim estas montanhas são autenticas paredes!

Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Nascer do Sol no Vimioso com -3ºC:












Alguma geada, principalmente nos vales:











Vista para Espanha onde se aprecia a boa acumulação de neve, desde a zona fronteiriça do concelho de Vinhais:






Muita neve acumulada na Laguna de los Peces em Sanabria (~1700m):











Imensa gente lá no alto, nem havia onde estacionar, os nossos vizinhos são livres de circular:






Na descida para o Lago de Sanabria brilhava o Sol:






Com alguns aguaceiros a conseguirem quebrar a barreira montanhosa, mas a ficarem-se pela metade ocidental do lago:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 19:17)

Boas...está para durar ...como se costuma dizer...há antiga ,algum vento de WNW e ,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 20:54)

Boa noite. Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado à espera de aguaceiros com *2.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2021 às 21:26)

Boas...e chove bem no jogo Porto ,por aqui frio seco ,com 4.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje -0.4ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

Iniciam-se os aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos

Entretanto a máxima de hoje foi *5.3ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Hoje as minhas varandas tinham gelo até bem depois do meio-dia.


----------



## Cesar (3 Jan 2021 às 22:18)

Por aqui também já começou a cair umas pingas, vamos ver como vai evoluir.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Já me disseram que está nevar em Trancoso, já na sexta também acordaram com neve, bela terra para nevar. por aqui estão 2.4ºC com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

Borrifos com 2.0ºC

Mais valia mais uma potente geada do que isto...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 02:24)

Prossigo com 2.9ºC.

Enfim as condições mais favoráveis a neve começam agora de madrugada (já com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação), mas aqui só com o nevoeiro que está é suficiente para derreter qualquer que floco que decidisse descer...


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 07:17)

*1.8ºC*, nevoeiro, temperatura ainda em queda.
*0.3mm* acumulados.


Rank definitivo das mínimas mais baixas do dia 03/01, no distrito de Viseu:

Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo: -5.7ºC
Couto de Cima, Viseu : -5.3ºC
Ermida, Tondela: -4.1ºC
Santa Comba Dão: -4.1ºC
Carregal do Sal: -4.1ºC
Viseu: -4.1ºC

(dados das redes ipma e wundergound)


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2021 às 08:27)

Bom dia, chão molhado sem acusar no pluviómetro, 4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2021 às 09:54)

Covão dos conchos


Uma imagem fabulosa.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Fresquinho ainda, com céu nublado,* 3ºC
*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2021 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Em Azinhoso minima mais alta que ontem devido à presença de alguma nebulosidade, registei *-1.6ºc *e geada, mas mais leve que ontem.

O dia segue frio e com alguma nebulosidade que ocasionalmente  tapa o sol, apenas 3.3ºc a esta hora com vento por vezes moderado. 

As previsões para o final da semana estão interessantes, a ver se é desta que cai alguma neve por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Boas...para começar o ano civil...hoje lá fiquei sem menos um dente dos meus ...hás 11h da manhã já estava sentado na cadeira para lutar contra a batalha que aí vinha ,hoje mais ,hoje é sol e nuvens e nuvens e sol ,hoje não houve geada ,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura atual 6.8⁰C e 53% de humidade.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 16:10)

*5.5ºC*
Hoje esteve um bocadinho mais fresco durante o dia, o tempo esteve maioritariamente nublado.

Máxima de* 7.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

Boas,
aqui em Azinhoso máxima de apenas 3.8ºc 

Neste momento já com 2.5ºc , céu limpo e vento fraco.

O gelo mantêm-se todo o dia nos locais sem sol, já são muitas noites com valores negativos, geada sobre geada e gelo sobre gelo.

Umas fotos de hoje pelas 16 horas aqui perto, no caminho das hortas e ribeira:


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 19:21)

*1ºC*


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

Pouco antes das 19h caíram meia dúzia de "farrapos" no Sabugal. Entretanto o céu já limpou e antevê-se mais uma valente geada.

Ontem por volta das 22h30 caíram também uns "farrapos".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Boas...já cá está ...é só frio seco no horizonte ,gosto mais de ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 4.4ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 19:43)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> aqui em Azinhoso máxima de apenas 3.8ºc
> 
> Neste momento já com 2.5ºc , céu limpo e vento fraco.
> ...


Boa noite @Snifa .
Onde fica Azinhoso, e a que cota fica? 
Valores bem baixos. 


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2021 às 19:46)

@Sanxito 
https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Az...52847ce!8m2!3d41.3845344!4d-6.6846605!5m1!1e4

Há algo que se chama Google Maps nos dias de hoje!


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 19:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Sanxito
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Az...52847ce!8m2!3d41.3845344!4d-6.6846605!5m1!1e4
> 
> Há algo que se chama Google Maps nos dias de hoje!


Obrigado, desconhecia. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 20:49)

*0ºC*

O famoso trio do wunderground, no distrito da Guarda já se está a aproximar dos -3ºC, acredito que tenham mínimas a rondar os -8/-10ºC esta noite:


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 21:37)

*-1.1ºC*, está a baixar muito bem!!
Esta temperatura só foi atingida perto da meia-noite há 2 noites atrás.

Clara que haverá um período de quase estagnação das temperaturas, mas são valores promissores a esta hora!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

Boas...por cá ,vento fraco e com 3.4ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

Boas...Temperatura atual  * -0,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Falando em sítios de fortes inversões térmicas,  Martim Branco,Castelo Branco têm se revelado impressionante. 
Ontem foi aos -5,9 graus!

Agora segue nos -2,2 graus.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOVICEN2


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Em Azinhoso vai geando bem, sigo com a mínima do dia - 2.4°c,  vento nulo. 

A estação de Palaçoulo, perto de Miranda do Douro, segue já com - 4.7°c, também é  pouco frio aquilo para ali 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALAO1


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 22:47)

Por aqui está em numa primeira fase de estagnação, *-1.3ºC*

-2.4ºC em Couto de Cima, a Oeste da cidade.
Rio de Mel, Trancoso já foi aos -4.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 22:48)

Hoje a descida está mais lenta. Entrou agora nos *-0.1ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Foto incrívelmente simples, mas deveras  bonita do dia de hoje na Serra da Estrela 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 23:44)

*-1.0ºC* agora

Parece que o carvão do motor de frio já está bem aceso


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 23:45)

Neste momento há estações amadoras a registar -5 graus nos distritos de Bragança e Guarda.
Impressionante, brutas mínimas em perspectiva.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

*-1.9ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jan 2021 às 23:57)

Negativa antes das 00h.. finalmente.
-0.1°C // 69%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2021 às 00:02)

Como já foi referido, as estações aqui próximas estão a marcar agora -4ºC / -5ºC. As mínimas amanhã pode ser interessantes.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 00:05)

Perto de Pinhel há uma estação que regista -5.4°c neste momento.  Naquela região há algumas estações que revelam inversões potentes  

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

Viseu e arredores às 0h:





O dia 4 teve então mínima de *-1.9ºC*

Ver se aqueles -3ºC se transformam em -6ºC ao acordar!
-5ºC não me satisfariam a 100%


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jan 2021 às 00:45)

-1.5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 00:47)

*-2.3ºC* por aqui.
-3.4ºC em Couto de Cima

Pinhel já nos *-5.7ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jan 2021 às 00:50)

Muito frio em altitude na Serra da Estrela:

-7.9 nas Penhas da Saude, - 8.4 na Torre, - 7.2 no Vale do Rossim (Penhas Douradas)


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 03:07)

*-2.0ºC atuais.*

A brisa de leste está muito mais constante hoje.


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Jan 2021 às 06:11)

Bom dia.
Temperatura atual *-0.5⁰C*  e 75% de humidade.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 06:15)

*-3ºC*
A Temperatura andou a noite toda aos altos e baixos.

-5.7ºC em Couto de Cima, a estação mais fria do concelho de Viseu.
*-8.4ºC* em Rio de Mel, Trancoso, pode ser que ainda chegue a -10


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 06:23)

*-3.1ºC* também por estas bandas.

Brisa muito persistente a dificultar a descida...

Comparativamente à estação da Ermida do Keipha, aqui o valor está bem mais baixo. Parece que o vento por lá está ainda pior.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2021 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

em Azinhoso nova mínima mais baixa deste evento frio com *-5.8ºc*  

Neste momento -5.5ºc, vento nulo.

É só gelo e geada já severa 

Palaçoulo segue com *-7.1*:








https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALAO1

E que tal esta estação em Espanha?











https://app.weathercloud.net/d8582814919#profile


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 07:29)

Aqui já está nos *-1.1ºC*, a mínima foi de apenas *-3.1ºC*

Couto de Cima nos -6ºC.
Começo a achar que os -9.2ºC que um dia medi com um auriol junto ao Rio Pavia, nos arredores de Viseu(em Soutulho), onde este recebe o pequeno afluente que passa nesta localidade de Couto de Cima, foram uma medição relativamente fiável, pois é sem dúvida(empiricamente) uma zona mais fria que a desta estação!!!

*-8.8ºC* em Rio de Mel


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 08:14)

Por aqui, mínima até ao momento e temperatura atual de *-3.7ºC
*
É incrível como é que a temperatura na Ermida aqui ao lado está tão diferente

Tenho que trocar de motor de frio para ver se isto vai até aos  - 4.0ºC. 

De resto está um "camadão" de geada em tudo semelhante ao do Domingo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2021 às 08:20)

Bom dia, por aqui nevoeiro e geada, por isso a temperatura não vai além dos -1°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2021 às 08:30)

Por aqui sigo com  *-4.8ºc . *

Fotos de há momentos, tiradas aqui de casa,  sim, está muito frio para ir já lá para fora


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 08:48)

Bom dia, por aqui as temperaturas rondam os -4ºC, grande geada com o céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2021 às 09:10)

Nas estações do meteoestrela, tivemos as seguintes mínimas:
Na Torre a mínima foi de -11,0ºC
Penhas da Saúde: -8,9ºC

Vale Rossim, ia com -6,8ºC às 9h05.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2021 às 09:10)

O rio Sabor passa aqui muito perto de casa e eu dei um saltinho até lá.

O sensor do carro.





O rio tinha ainda pouco gelo dado que os últimos dias têm sido muito ventosos e a mínimas relativamente altas. Hoje finalmente o vento parou.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2021 às 10:41)

Hoje, mais sol nas montanhas.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

Bons dias, esta madrugada a temperatura desceu aos * -2,6ºC *. Neste momento estão *3,4ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jan 2021 às 12:52)

Boas.

Alguma geada pela manhã, de acordo com a estação do IPMA a temperatura ficou nos positivos, ficou-se pelos 0.2ºC.

Por agora sol e temperatura a subir.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2021 às 13:14)

Boa tarde. Manhã de muita geada que ainda se mantém em locais menos expostos ao sol. O termómetro marca 6°C. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

Já foi ultrapassada a máxima de ontem, *7.8ºC* por agora.

A mínima em Couto de Cima ainda foi aos *-6.2ºC*.
A média das mesmas segue nos -4ºC em Janeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

Boas...mais uma negativa  pela zona das 7h da manhã ...pela tarde está um mimo ,sol quente e sabe bem e a temperatura baixa,com 7.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 2.1ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2021 às 15:56)

Saí de manhã e a única coisa que me ocorre dizer é que não estava chuva nem orvalho...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2021 às 16:49)

Boas,

máxima de 3.9ºc aqui em Azinhoso.

Neste momento já começa o arrefecimento, 3.3ºc , vento fraco, céu limpo.

Muito gelo e geada hoje a meio da tarde nas zonas mais sombrias, fotos feitas entre as 15 e 16 horas:

















































Pois, por causa da torneira aberta é que o caminho logo abaixo  está neste estado, gelo grosso e duro como pedra, com que então não congela?






Ai congela congela, e não é pouco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Boas...já começa ,vento calmo ,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Temperatura em queda acentuada, *4.4ºC*
Ainda se esteve bem ao Sol durante as 2 ou 3 horas mais quentes do dia.
Máxima de *9ºC*


Couto de Cima passou de 9.1ºC para 5.1ºC em 10 minutos!!!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO2

Rio de Mel já nos negativos, 40 minutos mais cedo que ontem
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 17:24)

Registos mais extremos do dia de hoje:



Mínimas < *-6,0ºC*

Torre(Serra da Estrela): *-11,0ºC*
Penhas da Saúde(Serra da Estrela): *-8,9ºC*
Rio do Mel,Trancoso: *-8,8ºC*
Pinhel: *-8,4ºC*
Vale do Rossim(Serra da Estrela):* -8,2ºC*
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: *-8,2ºC*
Grandais,Bragança: *-7,6ºC*
Vale de Ananda,Covilha: *-7,2ºC*
Palaçoulo,Mirado do Douro: *-7,2ºC*
Martim Branco,Castelo Branco: *-6,8ºC*
Couto de Cima,Viseu: *-6,2ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

Queda acentuada da temperatura: 1,8°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 17:57)

*2.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 18:00)

Pinhel já nos -2 graus...incrível.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 18:03)

Por aqui sigo com *1.6ºC*

Máxima de* 6.3ºC*


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 18:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pinhel já nos -2 graus...incrível.



Estão, e vão ser, noites excepcionais!
Na terra dos meus avós paternos, a quase 800m de altitude, no Norte do concelho de Sátão(não muito longe de Ponte do Abade), a água da canalização congelou, pela primeira vez em muitos Invernos!
*1.2ºC
*
Hoje gostava de ver uns -10ºC a saírem desse trio!

Couto de Cima nos 0.0ºC, ontem eram já 19h29 quando os atingiu.
O alvo desta noite são os -7ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

Por aqui registo neste momento 1.5ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

Por aqui já na casa dos 0°C.

Céu limpo e o fumo das queimadas muito rasteiro. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (5 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Dia de frio...
Máxima de *4.3ºC*
Mínima de *-3.2ºC*


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 18:37)

lmg disse:


> Dia de frio...
> Máxima de *4.3ºC*
> Mínima de *-3.2ºC*



Bela máxima, valores próximos da estação de Gogim, Armamar.
*4.4ºC*/*-4.9ºC* por lá
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GOGIM2/graph/2021-01-5/2021-01-5/daily


*0.4ºC* por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

Boas...sem vento vai descendo,com 2.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

lmg disse:


> Dia de frio...
> Máxima de *4.3ºC*
> Mínima de *-3.2ºC*


Em Lamego ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (5 Jan 2021 às 19:05)

Boa tarde, 
Pelo Sabugal há instantes já se registavam 0ºC.
Várias pessoas indicaram ter registado esta manhã - 7ºC no percurso de carro entre a Guarda e o Sabugal.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

*-0.1ºC *atuais.

Estou completamente espantado com este valor antes das 20H


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 20:02)

Por aqui* -0.3ºC*

Pinhel nos -5ºC
Mas pelos vistos não é caso único por aquelas latitudes.

Algures na zona de Vila Nova de Paiva:


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

A estação da Escola Agrária de Bragança também já em terreno negativo com -2.1ºC. Não descartaria uma mínima de -8ºC para amanha. 

Esta estação fica no campos do IPB, dentro do perímetro urbano de Bragança. Foi a minha estação de referência no período em que vivi e estudei em Bragança.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Jan 2021 às 20:38)

MSantos disse:


> A estação da Escola Agrária de Bragança também já em terreno negativo com -2.1ºC. Não descartaria uma mínima de -8ºC para amanha.
> 
> Esta estação fica no campos do IPB, dentro do perímetro urbano de Bragança. Foi a minha estação de referência no período em que vivi e estudei em Bragança.


Reporta por favor o registo mínimo de amanhã de manhã. Obrigado e abraço transmontano. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

A gear e gelar bem em Azinhoso, sigo com - 2.6°c  não há  ponta de vento, céu limpo


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

Voltou esta estação, e em boa hora o fez!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPANCH1

Está é a 1050m na Serra de Montemuro, pouco provável que seja local de inversão, mas até pode ser que lá passe algum ribeiro e esteja numa pequena várzea.


Por aqui *-1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2021 às 20:56)

Boa noite, por Arganil o sol começou a aparecer pelas 13:00, por aqui e agora 0°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (5 Jan 2021 às 20:56)

Coloquei um sensor termo-higrómetro numa zona mais baixa do Sabugal, relativamente próximo do rio Côa. Marca nesta altura -5,9ºC, com muita geada naquela zona. Paira uma mistura de neblina e fumo das chaminés.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 21:28)

*-1.0ºC atuais*.

Ontem só cheguei a esta temperatura eram quase 00H.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

Boas...a temperatura anda as sabor do pouco vento,sobe e desce ,de momento 3.1ºC.

Dados de hoje -0.6ºC / 8.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

Estagnada por aqui, *-1.2ºC
*
-5.3ºC em Pinhel
-5ºC na Talhada, Resende


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

0.3°C // 62%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

Iceberg disse:


> Reporta por favor o registo mínimo de amanhã de manhã. Obrigado e abraço transmontano.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


 
A referida estação já está com -3.3ºC, com toda a noite ainda pela frente...


----------



## lmg (5 Jan 2021 às 21:49)

joselamego disse:


> Em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Sim, em Lamego


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

Hoje arrefeceu ainda mais cedo do que ontem.
Temp actual: *-1.4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPANCH1/graph/2021-01-5/2021-01-5/daily

Mais uma estação a 1000 M



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

*-1.5ºC
*
-3.4ºC em Couto de Cima
-5.8ºC em Pinhel


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Boas...Hoje a arrefecer mais cedo, temperatura atual *-0.7ºC*. 

Estação do Ourondo (Covilhã) já com  *-4.8ºC *


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

A cair bem agora,* -2.4ºC*

Pinhel já nos -6.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2021 às 23:44)

A brisa anda sempre aqui a fazer das suas...

Temperatura atual de *-1.9ºC
*
Ou seja a temperatura está mais baixa em 0.9ºC face à mesma hora que ontem.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2021 às 01:26)

Muito oscilante por aqui, sempre entre -1.5ºC e -2.5ºC
Peguei no carro e fui dar uma volta, dentro da cidade marcava entre -2ºC e -4ºC junto ao rio, e -4.5ºC na radial de Santiago.

Mas a farmácia quis ir mais longe!!!





A câmara do telemóvel é tão fraca, que quase não se percebe, mas marcava -5ºC
Acho exagerado, mesmo passando o rio a apenas 100 metros, mas fica  o registo.


-4.7ºC em Couto de Cima
-7.4ºC em Pinhel


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 02:49)

Para comparar a cobertura de neve num futuro muito próximo... 

Ontem dia 5, terça, às 13:37 o Aqua fazia uma passagem com céu de grande limpidez.
Podem observar-se as neves da Estrela, do Gerês ao Larouco, da Peneda e Soajo, e da Sanabria entre outras montanhas do lado espanhol.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2021 às 03:03)

Descida muito lenta.

*Sigo com -3.0ºC
*


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2021 às 03:05)

-0.6°C // 57%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2021 às 07:12)

A noite começou bem, mas o vento está estragar tudo, ainda não vai ser desta que chego aos -4ºC

-3.3ºC atuais e em subida.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2021 às 07:36)

Bom dia,

em Azinhoso mínima praticamente igual a ontem com *-5.5ºc. * 

Neste momento -5.3ºc, formação de muito gelo e geada em tudo semelhante a ontem


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

Bom dia, hoje sem nevoeiro e com geada e céu limpo, -1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2021 às 08:18)

Por aqui, manhã parecida com a de ontem, mas valores ligeiramente inferiores. Mínimas de -7ºC em todas as estações aqui mais próximas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2021 às 09:10)

Sigo com -3.4ºc

Algumas fotos feitas há minutos:


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

-0.7°C no Sarzedo, com bastante geada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

Boas...só frio seco ...nunca mais chove ..mais uma negativa ,nuvens altas a vir de sul ,com 5.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

Bom dia, mais uma bela manha de geada, a temperatura andou a rondar entre os -2ºC a -4ºC zona da Vila do Tortosendo, dependendo da sitio, outra zona que bateu os -7ºC perto daqui foi a zona do Orondinho ou reta do Orondinho antes da aldeia do Paúl, aquela zona é das mais frias do Concelho da Covilhã, com a ribeira a acompanhar e encachada num vale com vista para a Torre. Temperatura tirada por um carro de colega meu.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

Às 13 horas a estação IPMA de Chaves tinha a temperatura mais baixa de toda a rede, ainda se encontrava nos *-1,9°C *horários devido ao nevoeiro que por lá ainda andava (deveria ter dado um sincelo bem jeitoso), mas que entretanto dissipou segundo as imagens mais recentes do Sat24.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

Norther disse:


> Bom dia, mais uma bela manha de geada, a temperatura andou a rondar entre os -2ºC a -4ºC zona da Vila do Tortosendo, dependendo da sitio, outra zona que bateu os -7ºC perto daqui foi a zona do Orondinho ou reta do Orondinho antes da aldeia do Paúl, aquela zona é das mais frias do Concelho da Covilhã, com a ribeira a acompanhar e encachada num vale com vista para a Torre. Temperatura tirada por um carro de colega meu.



Conheço muito bem a zona! O meu pai é natural do Paúl e sei bem o frio que faz por lá.
Toda aquela zona desde o cruzamento para Unhais da Serra/Orondinho até ás Taliscas faz bastante Frio nas inversões térmicas por causa da ribeira.
Na vila do Paúl, em noites de inversões térmicas, na zona da ponte e mais a sul é onde faz mais frio, com frio em altitude é na zona do santuário e na Erada.
Aquela estrada que vai pare o Ourondo e Silvares é bastante fria por isso é que esta madrugada a estação de Ananda Valley registou *-8,3ºC! *


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

Boas.
Registei mínima de -1.8°C

Actual 3.4°C (que é temp. máx. até ao momento), com 47%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Boas...com o sol meio gaz...hoje está mesmo ...dentro de casa uiii ,com 6.4ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Thomar disse:


> Conheço muito bem a zona! O meu pai é natural do Paúl e sei bem o frio que faz por lá.
> Toda aquela zona desde o cruzamento para Unhais da Serra/Orondinho até ás Taliscas faz bastante Frio nas inversões térmicas por causa da ribeira.
> Na vila do Paúl, em noites de inversões térmicas, na zona da ponte e mais a sul é onde faz mais frio, com frio em altitude é na zona do santuário e na Erada.
> Aquela estrada que vai pare o Ourondo e Silvares é bastante fria por isso é que esta madrugada a estação de Ananda Valley registou *-8,3ºC! *



Foto de Victor Moutinho, tirada das redes sociais (_FacebooK Covilhã Cidade Neve_), do Jardim do Lago na zona baixa da cidade (por comparação com os valores registados na estação do aeródromo, deve ter descido aos *-4* ou *-5ºC*).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2021 às 17:17)

Boas ,nublado por nuvens médias ,vento fraco de ESE,com 5.3ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2021 às 17:18)

Fim de tarde com 4,3°C. 
Agumas nuvens altas. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2021 às 18:27)

Acabei de colocar um sensor de temperatura Auriol junto de um ribeiro a cerca de 100 metros de casa. Marcava - 2,3°C.

Curioso pela mínima que irá atingir esta madrugada. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

*2.2ºC*
Extremos do dia: *8.8ºC* /* -3.8ºC*

Rio de Mel, Trancoso teve mínima de -9.7ºC
A mais baixa no concelho de Viseu foi de novo Couto de Cima com -6.4ºC, -4.6ºC em Travassós de Orgens.


----------



## Sleet (6 Jan 2021 às 19:24)

Vai soprando algum vento, fraco mas a impedir a descida da temperatura, que ainda está pelos 2 ºC hoje. Mesmo sem ele, as temperaturas mínimas registadas nos últimos dias têm sido bem modestas quando comparadas com grande parte do Interior Norte e Centro, tendo estado na ordem dos -1 / -2, o que costuma ser habitual nestas entradas continentais muito frias. Presumo que o facto de estarmos num vale abrigado, na direcção oposta à entrada do frio tenha alguma coisa a ver com o assunto. Mesmo assim, mais de uma semana seguida com as temperaturas sistematicamente abaixo dos 7 graus já é uma boa dose


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Boas,

por Azinhoso máxima de 5.5ºc.

Neste momento já desce bem com 0.7ºc actuais pelo que já está a gear 

Ceu limpo, vento nulo.

Tal como nos últimos dias, a geada e o gelo mantiveram-se  durante a tarde em zonas onde o sol não deu:







No caminho das hortas  e perto da ribeira, grande quantidade de geada pelas 16h, isto já são geadas sobre geadas, pois nunca chegam a derreter completamente uma vez que o sol nunca chega lá:







Telhados ainda com geada pelas 15:30h:


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

Boa noite, depois do trabalho pelas 18 horas o sensor do carro estavam 0°C e vidro congelado, por aqui os sensores estão off, instalei uma Auriol que marca neste momento  0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

A máxima não foi além dos 4.1°C ( a Covilhã continua a ter máximas de inverno bastante baixas  )
Actual de 2.0°C // 57%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2021 às 20:42)

Boas...céu limpo...dá para ver as estrelas ,vento fraco,com 3.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Temperatura estável por agora, *2.3ºC
*
Uma destas manhãs, algures na freguesia de Figueiredo de Alva, São Pedro do Sul:
vale o que vale...


----------



## Cesar (6 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

Depois da geada o dia foi de sol, para os lados da Serra da Estrela as nuvens altas marcavam presença.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

Boas...algum ventinho a correr ,custa a descer,com 3.0ºC.

Dados de hoje -0.1ºC / 6.6ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Boas... Temperatura atual *-0.4ºC
*
Dados de hoje  *-3.2ºC / 10.6ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2021 às 01:57)

Hoje não está a descer tanto..
0.7°C // 57%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (7 Jan 2021 às 07:55)

Frio menos intenso devido ão vento, só geada visível em vales e lugares abrigados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia, mínima de -4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2021 às 08:35)

Nickname disse:


> Temperatura estável por agora, *2.3ºC
> *
> Uma destas manhãs, algures na freguesia de Figueiredo de Alva, São Pedro do Sul:
> vale o que vale...




Olha que esse valor pode não ser tão descabido, a ser feito junto das instalações dessa empresa de frutos,terá sido aqui:





Mais estações tivéssemos por esse país fora mais surpresas surgiam.
________

Pinhel está nos -9,1 graus...que sova porra


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2021 às 08:48)

Bom dia, 

Em Azinhoso mais uma noite de gelo e geada, mínima de *-5.2ºc* 

Neste momento -4.7ºc, 92 HR, céu limpo e vento fraco.

A geada é em tudo igual aos últimos dias, pelo que não vale a pena estar sempre a fotografar o mesmo 

Venha mas é a neve no próximo fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2021 às 09:05)

Snifa disse:


> A geada é em tudo igual aos últimos dias, pelo que não vale a pena estar sempre a fotografar o mesmo



Vá pronto, cá ficam umas fotos tiradas aqui perto há minutos:

















O gelo tem sido um problema sério estes dias para algumas instalações, uma vez que há casas onde os tubos rebentaram, nomeadamente a quem tem os contadores da água do lado de fora da casa


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

*4.4ºC*, céu limpo , vento fraco a moderado.
Hoje o vento não parou a noite toda, uns amenos *-0.5ºC* de mínima.

-5.8ºC em Couto de Cima
-9.2ºC em Pinhel


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2021 às 12:23)

*6.2ºC*
Vento fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes, a estas temperaturas faz logo uma diferença significativa, torna o ambiente bem mais desagradável.

Média da primeira semana de mínimas nas 3 estações do eixo Aguiar da Beira-Pinhel.






Adicionei também uma estação num alto, para comparação, é próxima de Guilheiro, a meio caminho entre Trancoso e Penedono.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2021 às 13:15)

Mínima de 0.7°C. A brisa que se levantou impediu negativas.
Actual 3.7°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

Vento por aqui e frio.
A mínima de hoje no sensor auriol:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Boas...hoje sem geada e temperatura negativa ,com vento não pegou a geada ,muito sol quente e temperatura baixa,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jan 2021 às 16:08)

Boas.

Céu quase limpo, com algumas nuvens baixas e cinzentonas, à meia hora atrás o termómetro da farmácia marcava 7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2021 às 17:24)

*3.8ºC*, o vento parece estar finalmente a abrandar.
Máxima de *8.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2021 às 17:56)

Boas...está para durar ,já faz ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 5.3ºC.


----------



## Talhada (7 Jan 2021 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui -1.7 e de dia em locais mais abrigados estava tudo congelado, aliás tem estado quase sempre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

Boas...vai descendo,com 4.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2021 às 19:57)

*1.3ºC*, já a querer estagnar.
Couto de Cima nos -2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

Boas...com 2.8ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

1.3°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

-2,8ºC com céu limpo e sem vento, espera-se mais uma madrugada gelada.

De manhã por volta das 7h apanhei temperaturas entre os -1,8ºC fora da cidade e -7,4ºC junto à rotunda da Flor da Ponte.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2021 às 22:39)

Boa noite!
Por aqui sigo com *- 0,1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

*Seguimento Especial FILOMENA (08-10 Jan 2021)*


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2021 às 00:59)

Boas... Temperatura atual  *-1ºC *e *81%Hr*


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2021 às 07:01)

Chegado agora a casa registei uma mínima de -8,2°C pelo caminho. Na minha rua estão neste momento -5,8°C.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 07:07)

*-0.2ºC*
Noite ventosa novamente, mínima de* -1ºC* até ao momento.

-3ºC, com vento médio de 59km/h no Caramulinho, windchill abaixo dos -12ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso mais uma mínima abaixo dos -5 com *-5.1 * que é a temperatura actual 

Muita geada e gelo:







Algumas nuvens altas a surgir vindas de E/SE.

Veremos amanhã, está interessante, frio não falta


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2021 às 08:02)

Bom dia, por aqui também muito gelo e geada com o céu nublado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 09:11)

Mínima horária brutal na estação Chaves (IPMA)
- 7,8 graus


----------



## baojoao (8 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Por aqui, às 8:00 estavam -1ºC, com vento e sem geada. Depois de uns dias para os lados de Lisboa, com alguma geada nalgumas zonas, parece que voltei para uma arca congeladora


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

*2.2ºC*

Vento médio a rondar os 15/20km/h, rajada maxima de 48 km/h
Windchill entre os -2ºC e os -6ºC

Apesar de na minha zona em particular, a geada ter sido muito ténue nas últimas duas noites, tudo o que seja zona mais sombria que apanhe pouco ou nenhum Sol, está assim:






Estas estações vão ter máximas engraçadas hoje, acredito que não cheguem a graus positivos:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITORRE102
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPANCH1
Esta segunda tem claramente ali um erro a meio da noite, em que "foi" aos 0ºC,  mas a verdadeira máxima ainda está abaixo dos -2ºC.

De qualquer maneira estou mais curioso para ver se a primeira estação consegue a proeza de ter um ice day, tendo em conta que não está a grande altitude, e que também não é uma daquelas estações de vale em que o nevoeiro se aguenta o dia todo.


----------



## dahon (8 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Hoje sim, hoje é doloroso andar na rua, 1.8ºC com este vento é dor instantânea nas orelhas e nariz.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Em Azinhoso, sigo ainda nos negativos com - 1.8°c, mas agora levantou-se um vento cortante de leste com rajadas, não se pode andar na rua, sinais de mudança à  vista


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Boas pessoal, tendo em conta que está a começar a Filomena e a possibilidade de neve em alguns sítios, vamos tentar centralizar o seguimento no *tópico especial* por agora.

Obrigado!


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2021 às 00:00)

*2.1ºC*
Vendaval por aqui, rajada de _*72.7 km/h*_


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2021 às 01:17)

Varanda dos Pastores ( Serra da Estrela) 10-1-2021


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

Voltaram as manhãs frescas por estas bandas. Mínimas de -7ºC / -8ºC nas estações mais próximas. O sensor da varanda acusa -4,7ºC. Pouca geada se formou hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2021 às 08:27)

Bom dia, com a estação on, hoje muito mais geada com mínima de -4,7°C céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

*5.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado.

Aqui nem foi aos negativos, mínima de *0.2ºC*, graças ao vento moderado a forte que se fez sentir toda a noite.
Rajada máxima de _*76.7 km/h*_


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

Céu limpo a revelar a neve que ainda subsiste.
Imagem, de hoje, captada pelo Terra cerca das 11h19.
Resolução 125 m.






Registo horário das 8h mostra -8,3ºC em Miranda do Douro:


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

Noite com muito vento aqui, por vezes com rajadas fortes.
O mesmo continua durante o dia de hoje se bem que com menos intensidade.
Neste momento: 11.4ºC

Outra Panorama da S. da Estrela sem nuvens:


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2021 às 14:43)

StormRic disse:


> Céu limpo a revelar a neve que ainda subsiste.
> Imagem, de hoje, captada pelo Terra cerca das 11h19.
> Resolução 125 m.



O Nordeste do distrito de Viseu, assim como Mêda e Trancoso, quase todos cobertos por uma fina camada de neve ainda, nada mau!
*8ºC* por aqui, mantém-se o vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2021 às 14:59)

Boas...finalmente algum quentinho pela tarde ...estes frios não são para a minha idade ,céu limpo e algum vento ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

Boas ...ao sétimo dia...finalmente a máxima acima um pouco dos dez graus ,já faz ,com 5.8ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Cesar (11 Jan 2021 às 18:15)

Avinham se dias mais solarengos.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> estes frios não são para a minha idade


Acho que ainda assim, preferes estes dias, aos de 40°c e noites tropicais.


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

Boas... Céu limpo com vento, temperatura atual  *3.9ºC *e *56%Hr*
A máxima ficou-se nos *9.8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Rafa111 disse:


> Noite com muito vento aqui, por vezes com rajadas fortes.
> O mesmo continua durante o dia de hoje se bem que com menos intensidade.
> Neste momento: 11.4ºC
> 
> Outra Panorama da S. da Estrela sem nuvens:



Grande vista! Ter este panorama ao alcance é mesmo um privilégio! Obrigado pela partilha! 



Nickname disse:


> O Nordeste do distrito de Viseu, assim como Mêda e Trancoso, quase todos cobertos por uma fina camada de neve ainda, nada mau!
> *8ºC* por aqui, mantém-se o vento moderado.



Quem puder fazer a viagem amanhã ainda poderá ter uma excelente recolha de imagens da neve, pelo aspecto ainda vai manter-se esta semana, talvez.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

*1.1ºC*, sem vento.
Veremos se não aparece durante a noite, para estragar as mínimas.

Máxima de* 8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

Boas...noite calma  e ,com 3.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jan 2021 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Grande vista! Ter este panorama ao alcance é mesmo um privilégio! Obrigado pela partilha!


Obrigado.
Infelizmente no 1º andar da casa, a vista que tenho é afectada pelos postes e fios de electricidade e alguns pinheiros etc.
No entanto amanhã vou tentar tirar um panorama mas desta vez na janela do sótão onde já não existe esses problemas.

3.1ºC neste momento.
Vento moderado


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2021 às 07:32)

Continuam as noites ventosas.
Mínima de *0.5ºC*

Ontem o Caramulinho teve umas rajadas interessantes:


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2021 às 07:39)

Bom dia, palavras para quê? Céu limpo e mais uma camada de geada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2021 às 10:42)

Por aqui também uma manhã parecida com as anteriores, um pouco menos fria e um pouco mais de geada. Mínimas de -7ºC nas estações mais próximas. Junto ao rio também um valor habitual nestes dias.

O rio Sabor leva muita água e ainda não gelou aqui perto de casa. Nas áreas mais paradas já se vêm algum gelo na superfície, mas a maior parte do gelo limita-se a depósitos na vegetação junto às margens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Boas...secura gelada ...hoje já estou em pensar em regar ....nunca mais chove ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...secura gelada ...hoje já estou em pensar em regar ....nunca mais chove ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.0ºC.


Agora concordo totalmente!!! Raio do frio que grudou e não larga mais... Chuva é que nada

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 15:53)

Estado da cobertura nevosa: a derreter rapidamente excepto nas altas montanhas, Gerês, Larouco, Soajo, Peneda, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Leomil, Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2021 às 16:01)

Boas...sol e hoje mais quente ,vento fraco ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2021 às 16:07)

StormRic disse:


> Estado da cobertura nevosa: a derreter rapidamente excepto nas altas montanhas, Gerês, Larouco, Soajo, Peneda, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Leomil, Estrela.



No planalto de Miranda ainda subsiste também a acumulação de neve. Com o frio das ultimas madrugadas a neve deve estar agora transformada em gelo bem duro.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jan 2021 às 16:54)

Hoje o dia já foi mais "ameno"
*12ºC* neste momento.

E como prometido e já que gostam de ver fotos, aqui está outra panorama da Estrela tirada a uns minutos atrás:


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Na imagem satélite é também visível a neve na serra de Montesinho. A serra da Nogueira, aqui perto, tem mantido neve desde o final de Dezembro, mas com a mancha de carvalhos dificilmente aparece nas imagens satélite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2021 às 17:32)

Boas...sem vento  vai descendo ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2021 às 18:45)

Sem vento ,com 4.3ºC .


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Belas imagens pessoal!

Na minha estação os extremos ficaram entre -7,1ºC e os 8,8ºC

É o quarto dia de 2021 com mínima inferior a -7ºC (negativos) sendo a mais baixa no dia 5 com -7,7ºC


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2021 às 19:12)

Hoje aqueceu bem, mais que o esperado, fiquei surpreendido!!!
Cheguei a sentir algum calor ao Sol, primeira máxima de dois dígitos neste ano, e logo *13.3ºC*

*1.5ºC* por agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

Sem vento ,com 2.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Boa noite, neste momento -1°C, geada a permanecer em sítios de sombra.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2021 às 22:03)

Boas... Hoje as temperaturas aqui pela região andaram  nos 15, 16 graus de máxima. Isto nas estações do wunderground.

Temperatura atual *2.2ºC *e *68%Hr
*
Dados de hoje  *-2.1ºC */ *16.1ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jan 2021 às 22:29)

Boas.
2.1°C // 50%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

panda disse:


> Boas... Hoje as temperaturas aqui pela região andaram  nos 15, 16 graus de máxima. Isto nas estações do wunderground.
> 
> Temperatura atual *2.2ºC *e *68%Hr
> *
> Dados de hoje  *-2.1ºC */ *16.1ºC*



Por comparação com as estações da rede do IPMA da região, Covilhã (aeródromo), Aldeia do Souto e Fundão, questiono-me se essas máximas não estarão 2 a 3ºC inflacionadas?!


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Por comparação com as estações da rede do IPMA da região, Covilhã (aeródromo), Aldeia do Souto e Fundão, questiono-me se essas máximas não estarão 2 a 3ºC inflacionadas?!


 Eu também me questionei sobre essa possibilidade .
  Mas eu tenho outros sensores protegidos por RS. E quanto ao IPMA acho que ainda não esta lá a máxima .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

*-1ºC* por agora, que acabou por ser a mínima do dia 12 também.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Jan 2021 às 04:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Sem vento ,com 2.8ºC .


Aqui na Boa Esperança -5° marcava há 1h atrás. Entrei na tua estação e está algumas horas nesta madruga offline. Pena não haver registos Albimeteo. Talvez terias aqui record de temperaturas negativas da estação ou mesmo o registo da temperatura mínima do ano.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2021 às 08:31)

Bom dia, mais do mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2021 às 09:41)

Nos valores de temperatura, manhã muito parecida às dos dias anteriores. Mínimas de -7ºC nas estação mais próximas. No entanto, um pouco mais de geada.


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2021 às 12:09)

Bons dias... Sol e sem vento, temperatura  *8.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

15.2ºC* *

Muita geada hoje de manhã, mínima de -2.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Boas...a noite mais ,boa russa pela manhã,a mais baixa de sempre na estação com 6 anos,já houve dias mais frios noutros anos,a tarde mais quente do ano e na máxima de hoje ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 0.1ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2021 às 15:53)

rubenpires disse:


> Aqui na Boa Esperança -5° marcava há 1h atrás. Entrei na tua estação e está algumas horas nesta madruga offline. Pena não haver registos Albimeteo. Talvez terias aqui record de temperaturas negativas da estação ou mesmo o registo da temperatura mínima do ano.


Olá..tens razão,o computador lembrou-se de fazer atualizações a partir da 1 da manhã,e a estação ficou sem dados para a rede até hás 7h30 da manhã,foi quando dei conta,mesmo assim ainda fui a tempo de registar a mínima do dia .


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2021 às 16:03)

Neve nos cimos, nevoeiro nos vales, neblinas e geadas por todo lado.

Imagem de hoje às 11h07, resolução 125 m.






Mínimas de ontem dia 12:


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

Imagem da albufeira da barragem de Sezelhe, Alto Rabagão, a 880m de altitude, no dia de ontem.

Aqui sim, as inversões devem ser potentes!

Fotografia do Município de Montalegre. 







Serra do Larouco, ao fundo.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2021 às 17:59)

*6.2ºC*, máxima de* 15.8ºC*

Hoje senti algum desconforto a meio da tarde, tive de tirar o casaco, sou muito calorento!
Viseu foi provavelmente a estação mais quente do mapa ipma, pelo menos assim o parece pelas máximas horárias da rede, não me lembro de tal alguma vez ter acontecido (ontem teve a segunda máxima mais alta).

Apesar de uma máxima a rondar os 16ºC, o lago do Parque Aquilino Ribeiro estava quase todo congelado às 14h, também porque apanha pouco Sol durante a manhã.





Em Couto de Cima a temperatura desceu 9ºC em 40 minutos.




Máxima de 17ºC por lá!! mínima de -6.1ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2021 às 18:47)

Boas...noite calma ,temperatura a descer mais devagar,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2021 às 21:33)

Boas...ligeira brisa a correr a não deixar baixar a temperatura de repente ,melhores dias nas temperaturas mínimas e ainda melhor nas máximas ,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de hoje -1.4ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2021 às 21:34)

*1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2021 às 08:13)

Muita geada novamente, mínima de* -3.4ºC *

-2ºC em pequenos altos, -4ºC nos mais ligeiros vales, -6ºC nos vales mais pronunciados, que ontem tiveram máximas de 15ºC, 16ºC e 17ºC respectivamente.





Couto de Cima novamente a mais fria, com -5.5ºC
É também a estação do distrito(estações ipma e wunderground) com a média das máximas mais quentes(excluindo Pinhão-Santa Bárbara, que é um caso à parte!), e a média das mínimas mais fria, segue com *10.2ºC* / *-4.5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2021 às 08:26)

Bom dia, hoje "menos" frio do que ontem, mas com nevoeiro 








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2021 às 10:24)

Boas...mais uma noite ...mais um dia de secura ...nunca mais chove ,com 9.1ºC e muito sol para aquecer .


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

Mais uma manhã igual, em termos térmicos, mas com muito mais geada. 

Mesmo à porta de casa:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Boas...hoje ainda mais quente...quem agradece é o casarão ...tem sido difícil viver dentro dele ,estas últimas semanas ,bom ambiente na rua e sol quente ,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2021 às 16:57)

*6ºC*
Hoje aqueceu menos, mas ainda assim o terceiro dias mais quente do mês, máxima de *11.1ºC*

Em Santa Comba Dão o nevoeiro não "levantou" o dia todo
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2021 às 21:34)

Boas...tarde cheia de sol e a mais quento do ano ,algum vento N com a temperatura no sobe e desce ,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2021 às 21:51)

*0°C*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia, ontem o nevoeiro foi predominante na maior parte do dia, voltando á noite, hoje há gelo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Boas....pouco esta manhã ,temperatura a subir  e sol já quentinho...para ajudar a aquecer o casarão ,cá dentro um bocadinho melhor o ambiente,lá fora 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2021 às 15:04)

Impressão minha, 

Ou surgiu ali uma convecção no interior Espanhol, do nada ?

Pela Imagem de Satélite parece !!!!


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2021 às 15:50)

Impressão minha,

Ou surgiu ali uma convecção no interior Espanhol, do nada ?

Pela Imagem de Satélite parece !!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2021 às 16:52)

Boas...hoje já deu para aquecer lá fora e dentro de casa ,janelas abertas viradas para o sol de tarde ,com 13.4ºC e algum vento de N.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2021 às 17:48)

Os dias vão aquecendo e a geada aumentando. Mínimas de -5ºC / -6ºC esta manhã e na sombra a geada vai-se mantendo.

Esta tarde, na parte mais sombria da rua.


----------



## Santofsky (15 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

srr disse:


> Impressão minha,
> 
> Ou surgiu ali uma convecção no interior Espanhol, do nada ?
> 
> Pela Imagem de Satélite parece !!!!



Apenas nuvens altas provenientes de norte, nada mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2021 às 19:43)

Boas...mais vento e de N,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2021 às 21:56)

Boas...vento de N e com 7.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2021 às 23:24)

*2.2ºC* por aqui, já mais quente que nas últimas noites.
Extremos de hoje: *13.6ºC* /* -0.8ºC
*

Concluídas que estão as duas primeiras semanas deste mês, as estações do ipma de Viseu seguem precisamente com a mesma média mensal de* 2.6ºC*, quanto a médias de máximas e mínimas, segue nos *9.6ºC*/*-2.5ºC* na cidade, e *7.4ºC*/*-0.5ºC* no aeródromo


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2021 às 08:07)

Bom dia, hoje céu quase limpo com -5,9°C segunda foto de ontem á tarde no trabalho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2021 às 08:16)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, hoje céu quase limpo com -5,9°C segunda foto de ontem á tarde no trabalho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante!

______

Inversões bem agressivas.

Vale Ananda (Covilhã): -7,7 graus
Martim Branco(Castelo Branco): -7,4 graus


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2021 às 10:13)

Céu limpo, *6.3ºC*

Mínima de *-2ºC*


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2021 às 10:19)

Hoje: nevoeiro, sincelo e nevisco.






Pequenos cristais de gelo que precipitavam e formavam esta camada branca, com a mesma textura e densidade da neve.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Nevoeiro, -4ºC e rio Sabor gelado em Gimonde.











Uma alvéola branca a caminhar no rio Sabor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2021 às 10:44)

Boas...mais uma noite ...secura continua ,sol e vento fraco ,com 9.3ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Umas fotos do sincelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2021 às 12:51)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua ,janelas abertas viradas ao sol ,com 13.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2021 às 14:08)

Dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.8°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (16 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Boa tarde,

Esta manhã na aldeia do Larinho, perto de Torre de Moncorvo, com sincelo (fotografias do meu Pai):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2021 às 16:58)

Boas...depois de uma tarde quente ,final de tarde calma ,ainda algum sol,com 12.7ºC...a casa agredeceu .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

*11.6ºC*
Caloraça novamente aqui, desagradável andar de casaco a meio da tarde, máxima de *17.4ºC.*
Vejo névoas e brumas tanto a Este, como a Norte como a Sul, mas bem seco e céu limpo por aqui.

Viseu(cidade) com a máxima horária do país às 16h, e a humidade mais baixa uma hora antes.

Extremos de *17.9ºC* / *-5.6ºC* em Couto de Cima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

Boas...sem vento ,a descer bem e vai nos 8.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

*3.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2021 às 21:04)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 5.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2021 às 07:57)

Mais uma sincelada esta manhã. Mínimas de -5ºC / -6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2021 às 08:41)

*3ºC*
Céu limpo, muita geada.
Mínima de *-1.9ºC*

Mínimas a rondar os -4ºC na cidade, e os -6ºC em Couto de Cima, muito perto dos -3ºC e -5ºC de média, respectivamente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Bom dia, por aqui também está tudo branco, céu azul -3,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2021 às 09:03)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui também está tudo branco, céu azul -3,5°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Foto tirada para sudoeste com sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2021 às 09:36)

Ainda nevoeiro, -3,6ºC, depois de quase -5ºC de mínima. Uma boa sincelada esta manhã.


----------



## DRC (17 Jan 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia, 
Registados -7ºC no Sabugal, junto ao rio Côa. Na estação do IPMA, a uma altitude bastante superior a mínima foi de -1ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2021 às 10:36)

Esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Os cristais de sincelo.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

Dan disse:


> Os cristais de sincelo.


Maravilha 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 11:50)

Boas....mais uma noite ,secura continua ,muito sol e vai aquecendo lá fora ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

Céu limpo, *15.1ºC*

Tempo muito ameno e extremamente seco acima dos 800m, nevoeiro e temperaturas negativas nos vales:





15.6ºC e 10% de humidade no extremo Norte da Serra do Caramulo, e 14.5ºC no Mezio, Serra de Montemuro.
-1.9ºC em Mortágua, abaixo dos 200m de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 13:31)

Boas..bom ambiente na rua com o sol quente ,janelas abertas da casa viradas ao sol ,com 14.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2021 às 16:49)

*14.7ºC*
Ainda mais quente hoje, *18.4ºC* de máxima.

Couto de Cima com uma amplitude térmica de 25ºC
*19.1ºC *de máxima e *-5.9ºC* de mínima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 16:54)

Boas....final de tarde calma ,mais uma tarde quentinha ,adoçou mais um bocadinho o ambiente em casa ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## baojoao (17 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

Durante esta semana estive alguns dias no Pinhão e para além de ser visível neve nas montanhas do lado de Viseu (não sei se sj pesqueira, ou Tabuaço ou Armamar) esteve sempre um frio daqueles, com - 3°C pela manhã e com muita geada. O nevoeiro também apareceu vários dias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

Boas...sem vento e o ar cheio de fumo das lareiras,parece que temos a por perto ,com 8.6ºC...a descer bem por enquanto .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Boa noite, hoje a tarde esteve agradável, antes de almoço subi um pouco a Serra do Açor, a diferença de temperatura foi notória cerca de 5°C mais alta conforme subia a serra. Foto tirada para oeste apanhando o vale do Alva e do Mondego, de momento 3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 21:10)

Boas...desceu até aos 7.0ºC...com a chegada do vento de N sempre a subir,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2021 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Os cristais de sincelo.


Fantástico!


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2021 às 08:53)

Bom dia, pelas 8:15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

Boas...mais uma noite ...secura continua ,hoje o sol mais fraco ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

Dan disse:


> Os cristais de sincelo.



Brutal ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

Boas...muito sol  e com 13.0ºC.


----------



## tomalino (18 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Mais algumas fotografias em Torre de Moncorvo, hoje por volta do meio dia. A estação do IPMA marcava -1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

Boas...mais uma tarde quentinha ...o casarão agradeceu ...foram muitos dias seguidos de congelador  ,agora só falta a ,com 9.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Este episódio já está quase a terminar, mas ainda são visíveis algumas evidências destes dias mais frescos. Hoje, pelas 12:30h, na sombra, os passeios ainda com bastante geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Boas...parece faltar 24h para que chegue ,noite calma ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2021 às 07:57)

Bom dia, hoje menos frio, -2°C com céu limpo até às 7:00 depois chegou nevoeiro e agora um pouco menos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2021 às 09:41)

Esta manhã temos nevoeiro e sincelo. Mínimas de -4ºC nas estações aqui próximas. Talvez a última manhã e o último dia de inverno deste janeiro. Esperemos que fevereiro traga mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2021 às 10:12)

O sincelo de hoje não tem a espetacularidade o passado dia 17. Deixo aqui mais umas fotos desse dia 17.


----------



## tomalino (19 Jan 2021 às 12:00)

-1.8ºC às 9h00, sincelo e visibilidade reduzida nas proximidades da estação meteorológica (IPMA) de Moncorvo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2021 às 12:18)

Boas...hoje muito nublado e ambiente ,já fui trocar as pilhas do meu penico ,há espera de muita chuva para contar ,estava com aviso de pilhas quase esgotadas ,com 5.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2021 às 15:00)

Boas...há espera ...hoje mais ,céu nublado e vento fraco de ESE,com 8.9ºC...máxima até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

Boas...pelo IPMA na previsão...a já era para cá estar a partir das 16h ...não me parece ,no GSF a partir das 21h...estou mais virado para este ,nublado e vento fraco,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade e nuvens mais escuras em aproximação. 8,3°C de temperatura actual. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Dan disse:


> Os cristais de sincelo.





tomalino disse:


> Mais algumas fotografias em Torre de Moncorvo, hoje por volta do meio dia. A estação do IPMA marcava -1ºC.





Dan disse:


> Deixo aqui mais umas fotos desse dia 17.





tomalino disse:


> sincelo e visibilidade reduzida nas proximidades da estação meteorológica (IPMA) de Moncorvo




Fotos fantásticas! Deviam ficar num tópico/álbum aparte! Imagino mesmo um site especial só para fotos do MeteoPt, alguns anos atrás ainda sugeriria um livro até. E porque não uma exposição?


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Boa noite, vento moderado de sul com 11°C sem chuva

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Partilhando da opinião do @StormRic , belíssimos registos @tomalino e @Dan


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boas...já não é hoje que a vejo ...anda sempre atrasada ,nublado e vento fraco,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 9.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (19 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

Boa noite, 
Chuvisca de vez em quando pelo Sabugal com vento por vezes forte. A temperatura está estável em torno dos 6ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Jan 2021 às 00:05)

Aqui já chegou a chuva.
*9.7ºC*


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Jan 2021 às 03:36)

Chove modernamente com períodos mais intensos nos últimos minutos com cerca de 10°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2021 às 08:53)

Bom dia, chuva e vento forte, principalmente durante a madrugada, 11°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Muita chuva desde a 1h da madrugada.
8.8ºC
27mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2021 às 12:51)

10.5ºC
Chuva tendencialmente moderada nas últimas 3 horas, 36.3mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

Boas...primeiro dia do ano com alguma agitação ...chuva e vento ,a chuva mais pela noite até hás 10h da manhã,já houve abertas e o vento moderado,com 12.7ºC e os primeiros do ano...16.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2021 às 16:10)

10.7ºC
Continua a chuva tendencialmente moderada, com períodos de chuva fraca e torrencial pelo meio.

44.7mm acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (20 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

Muito vento e chuva, menos frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

Boas...muito escuro ,aguaceiros pesados puxados a vento .


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

*9.4ºC*
A chuva tem acalmado nas últimas horas, *46.8mm* acumulados.

71.7m no Mezio, Castro Daire, até às 17h
61.4mm em São Martinho das Moitas, São Pedro so Sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2021 às 20:40)

Boas...mais aguaceiros pesados ,com 10.9ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

*9.6ºC*
*50.1mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

Boas...vento e chuva fraca,com 11.0ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2021 às 08:30)

Bom dia, ontem 18,7mm com periodos de chuva forte, hoje 13°C com 3,7mm até agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

*10.1ºC*
Chuva forte nos últimos minutos, *5.1mm* acumulados.

Ontem ficou-se pelos 51.3mm o acumulado.

Top3 do distrito de Viseu, dia 20/01:
76.5mm, Mezio, Castro Daire
72.1mm, São Martinho das Moitas, São Pedro do Sul
65.8mm, São João do Monte, Tondela


----------



## Cesar (21 Jan 2021 às 11:40)

Continua o mau tempo talvez para piorar.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2021 às 13:10)

Boa tarde,

meteovarzeadaserra de novo no activo!

Ontem foram 55,8mm.
Hoje soma 19,8mm.

De referir que de 01/01 a 19/01 as mínimas foram sempre negativas. 
Tmin média de -3,9ºC.
E a estação está na zona alta da aldeia.


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

Trovão agora em Vila Real. 
Manhã com chuva por vezes muito forte.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jan 2021 às 13:42)

Que grande violência me saiu esta Hortense o vento continua a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Boas, chuviscos ocasionais e vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2021 às 14:56)

*11.8ºC*, vento moderado.
Chuva forte na última meia-hora, *14.1mm* acumulados.

40mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2021 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

No Sabugal vento forte, nevoeiro e chuviscos. A temperatura está estável em torno dos 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

Boas...pouca chuva ...é só chuva fraca e vento moderado  de W,com 12.5ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.0ºC / 13.2ºC e 18.0mm de .


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 15:24)

VILA REAL disse:


> Trovão agora em Vila Real.
> Manhã com chuva por vezes muito forte.



Registo do IPMA, às 13:31. Terá sido esta?





A célula era notável, pelo tamanho e pelo isolamento:





Também junto à fronteira Leste, do mesmo grupo de células, com novo pico de actividade sobre Mogadouro:










Os topos desta última célula atingiram os 9-10 Km. Em geral não ultrapassam os 7-8 Km:


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

Chuva torrencial, vento muito forte!!

*20.3mm* acumulados
Rajada de 68km/h

Quase 50mm na Serra do Caramulo
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2021 às 17:32)

Boas...mais ventania do que chuva ,ainda foi moderada  durante algum tempo,fez subir para 3.0mm,só nublado e com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boas...só ventania ...sem chuva ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

*10.6ºC*
Chuva torrencial nos últimos 10 minutos, vento moderado a forte.

*27.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

StormRic disse:


> Registo do IPMA, às 13:31. Terá sido esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, foi essa mesmo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

Continua a chuva muito forte a torrencial, *30.9mm*
Nada de especial quanto ao vento, até agora.


54.4mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2021 às 23:01)

Temporal, lá fora.


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Depois de uma manhã e tarde com chuva, por vezes muito forte, verificou-se uma acalmia no final de tarde.
Agora a chuva está de volta e o vento começa a fazer-se sentir (rajadas de vento moderado a forte).
Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da noite.


----------



## huguh (21 Jan 2021 às 23:55)

ventania medonha lá fora agora! até assobia
muita chuva


----------



## Cesar (22 Jan 2021 às 00:00)

Depois da bonança temporária, tempestade total.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

Vento mais forte na última hora.
Rajada máxima de _*80.6 km/h*_

O acumulado de ontem ficou nos* 38.7mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2021 às 00:21)

Uma verdadeira noite de tempestade. Chuva forte e vento fortíssimo.


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Jan 2021 às 00:28)

A partir das 23h, a intensidade do vento aumentou consideravelmente aqui.
Sendo que a partir das 00h, as rajadas mais fortes são mais frequentes.
Quanto a chuva, quando vem é literalmente a cântaros.
Só falta mesmo a trovoada para ser uma "bela" noite de inverno agreste.

*11.7ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2021 às 00:30)

Credo! Que ventania lá fora!


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 00:43)

Rajadas muito intensas e frequentes, cadência impressionante! ouvem-se dentro de casa com grande nitidez.

_*96.8 km/h*_ de rajada máxima.
*3.6mm* acumulado.

Vento médio de 76.3 km/h no Caramulinho na última hora.


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Jan 2021 às 00:47)

Pronto, aqui já foi a luz abaixo.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 00:51)

Ui!!
Impressionante o  que se passou no outro lado da cidade.

20mm em 15 minutos
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2021 às 00:52)

Está agreste, as rajadas são violentas e quando acompanhadas com a chuva forte o barulho impressiona.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2021 às 00:56)

Nickname disse:


> Ui!!
> Impressionante o  que se passou no outro lado da cidade.
> 
> 20mm em 15 minutos
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9



Há uns minutos havia uns ecos significativos a aproximar da zona oeste da cidade.


----------



## baojoao (22 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Isto está agreste. Que ventania e com muita chuva 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Jan 2021 às 01:41)

trovoada com força agora
chuva e vento

EDIT: batem pedras de granizo na janela


----------



## huguh (22 Jan 2021 às 01:55)

QUE ESTRONDO!
que trovão mesmo agora. ta um diluvio


----------



## Ruk@ (22 Jan 2021 às 01:57)

huguh a Lamego a trovoada chegou só agora, devia ter vindo pela Estrada Nacional 2


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Jan 2021 às 02:16)

Aqui já acalmou um bocado.
Se bem que agora que estou a escrever isto, a não ser que fosse impressão minha, acho que ouvi já trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2021 às 02:19)

Primeiro trovão por estes lados..
Vento moderado
8.7°C // 69%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2021 às 02:24)

Trovoada também por aqui. Já deu para uns estrondos valentes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2021 às 02:24)

Por Viseu troveja e a luz foi abaixo por uma fracção de segundo. Não estava a contar.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2021 às 02:32)

Esta já passou, mas já se vê mais relâmpagos a oeste.
As células deslocam-se muito rápido.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jan 2021 às 02:36)

Por aqui períodos de acalmia. Já não se houve trovoada ao longe. O vento segue moderado. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jan 2021 às 02:43)

Regressa a trovoada. Roncos bem prolongados a sul. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (22 Jan 2021 às 02:46)

Hoje não está fácil para dormir. Trovoada e bem forte. Este último trovão(que estrondo) e foi-se a luz. Muita chuva e muito vento. 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2021 às 02:59)

Trovões muito estridentes há pouco, embora algo espaçados. O vento já reduziu a intensidade após a passagem da frente fria, porém como de costume os aguaceiros reativaram a festa com rajadas e precipitação intensa.


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Jan 2021 às 03:24)

Bem a trovoada veio e ainda fez grande basqueiro.
Houve um raio que caiu a cerca de 1/2km daqui, bem potente:





Parece que daqui a pouco vai começar outra vez a festa.
Vai ser uma noite "interessante"
*9.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2021 às 03:43)

Boa noite, trovoada a pouco pós o disjuntor da EDP off, 4 ou 5 trovões, vento moderado a forte acompanhado de chuva, 10°C e1,7mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2021 às 03:56)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa noite, trovoada a pouco pós o disjuntor da EDP off, 4 ou 5 trovões, vento moderado a forte acompanhado de chuva, 10°C e1,7mm.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Penso que foi isto
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2021 às 04:38)

Ontem, Várzea da Serra acumulou 35mm.
Hoje, às 2h15 a luz foi ao ar, como sempre nestas ocasiões de vento forte e trovoada.

Portanto, depois 2 meses offline, consegui que a estação voltasse por 12h! Muito feliz bom!


----------



## Ruk@ (22 Jan 2021 às 05:55)

Há cerca de 10 minutos choveu como nunca vi na vida, durou cerca de 1 minuto, impressionante!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 05:56)

Reflectividade do radar de Arouca, desde o final da Gaetan até à tempestade Hortense desta madrugada:


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 09:17)

*7ºC*
Chove bem, e pelo radar parece que está para durar nas próximas horas!
*13.7mm* acumulados, rajada máxima de _*104.8 km/h*_ durante a noite.

*105.8mm* em Janeiro, 67% da média mensal.

O Caramulinho teve uma rajada máxima acima dos 120km/h antes das 0h, acredito que depois da meia-noite tenha tido algumas mais intensas.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 10:59)

*6.2ºC*
Chuva forte, *18.5mm* acumulados.


O vento forte que soprou durante a última noite provocou quedas de árvores no distrito de Viseu, onde foram registadas 60 ocorrências. Viseu foi, de resto, o distrito mais afetado no país pelo temporal ocorrido nas últimas horas.

Só no distrito de Viseu, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro disse que já foram reportadas cerca de 60 ocorrências relacionadas com quedas de árvores, entre a meia-noite e as 6h30 da manhã desta sexta-feira (22 de janeiro) devido ao vento forte.

“Registámos 63 ocorrências no distrito relacionadas com quedas de árvores, postes e placas de trânsito por causa do vento forte, mas nenhuma situação grave”, disse a mesma fonte.

A Estrada Nacional 16, que liga Viseu a São Pedro do Sul, esteve cortada para limpeza da via na sequência da queda de algumas árvores de grande porte, mobilizando 20 operacionais, com o apoio de nove veículos. “A Estrada já não se encontra cortada”, adiantou a fonte do CDOS de Viseu.

A região e o país têm sido afetados por chuva e vento forte e agitação marítima devido à passagem de sistemas frontais associados à depressão Hortense, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

O distrito de Viseu vai continuar a estar sob aviso amarelo por causa da chuva e vento fortes e da previsão de queda de neve. Até às 12h00 desta sexta-feira, a região vai ter rajadas de vento que podem atingir os 90 quilómetros/hora nas terras altas. Já até às 15h00, está prevista queda de neve acima da cota dos 1.200 metros.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2021 às 11:43)

Bastante vento durante a noite. Agora 6ºC e vão-se sucedendo aguaceiros ligeiros.

As áreas mais altas de Montesinho com neve.





Aqui mais perto, o vento deixou alguma neve aos 1300m.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2021 às 12:11)

Estão a cair farrapos de neve agora em Várzea da Serra.

Rajada de 107km/h às 4h43.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2021 às 12:52)

Foi um temporal à antiga, este que correu a noite passada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2021 às 13:13)

Boas...pouca chuva ...muita ventania  cerca das 4h da matina..não dei conta de nada..a dormir que nem uma pedra ,alguns aguaceiros pela manhã....ventania a acelarar,sol e nuvens e com 11.3ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC 13.3ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 13:43)

*8.3ºC*
Tudo mais calmo, céu nublado.
*20.4mm *acumulados.

Entre Viseu e São Pedro do Sul


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Há relatos de água-neve esta manhã em alguns pontos do concelho do Sabugal, acima dos 900 metros de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Boas...a calma voltou ,pouco vento,céu mais limpo ,temperatura a descer,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2021 às 17:24)

Há registos da página montemuro com neve

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2021 às 17:58)

Boas...neste momento ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Boas..temperatura a descer e céu limpo ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

Cai agora um bom aguaceiro, o mais significativo desde o fim da manhã.
*21.1mm *acumulados.

Estão* 6ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, a máxima foi de *10.8ºC* pouco depois da meia-noite.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

Penhas da Saúde 

https://fb.watch/3aV5xNi7a6/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

Boas...sem manta ...mais ,com 6.5.ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 01:35)

*6.8ºC*
Chuva moderada no último quarto de hora, *1.5mm* acumulados.

Ontem acabou nos *22.1mm*.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 09:07)

*7.7ºC*
Chuva muito forte na última meia-hora
*5.3mm* acumulados.

Agreste por Tondela:







Rajadas máxima de ontem:





124.2 km/h no Caramulinho, Tondela
103.3 km/h na Guarda
100.1 km/h em Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde


----------



## baojoao (23 Jan 2021 às 09:25)

Está bom por aqui


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 09:30)

baojoao disse:


> Está bom por aqui



Ontem Vilar Seco foi a estação mais chuvosa do mapa do ipma (que está algo incompleto), com 43.2mm.

Por aqui continua a chuva forte a muito forte, *8.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## baojoao (23 Jan 2021 às 09:41)

Nickname disse:


> Ontem Vilar Seco foi a estação mais chuvosa do mapa do ipma (que está algo incompleto), com 43.2mm.
> 
> Por aqui continua a chuva forte a muito forte, *8.6mm* acumulados.


A noite e manhã de ontem foram bem animadas. Choveu mesmo muito e naquela altura da trovoada muito forte, choveu mesmo mesmo muito. Pelo que não é de espantar dos valores na estação da Quinta da Cerca em Vilar Seco


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 10:09)

*8.3ºC*
Entretanto já abrandou a chuva, mas ainda vai caindo fraca a moderada.

*10.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

Boas...pouca chuva ...de momento com ,com 10.1ºC e só 1.0mm .

Dados de ontem 6.3ºC / 12.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

*10.5ºC*
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas, já o vento tem aumentado de intensidade.

*15.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (23 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

boa chuvada e vento nas ultimas horas


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

*12ºC*
Chove ininterruptamente desde as 8h, fraca a moderada na última hora e meia.
*19.8mm *acumulados desde as 0h, *134mm* em Janeiro.

44m em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, perto dos 200mm no somatório dos últimos 4 dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2021 às 16:20)

Boas...muito vento e pouca chuva ,é só chuva fraca,a melhor passagem passou há bocado ,com 13.9ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 16:26)

*12.2ºC*
Chuva mais forte na última meia-hora.
*23.6mm* acumulados.

55mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
41mm em Tondela


----------



## huguh (23 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

chove torrencialmente e muito vento
lá começa a luz a ir abaixo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2021 às 18:51)

Boas...de momento é só ventania ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Jan 2021 às 19:48)

Ao contrário de ontem hoje foi um dia com muita chuva e vento, que a partir das 17h se intensificou com algumas rajadas fortes

*10.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 20:46)

*26.7mm* por aqui, pouca chuva desde as 18h.
*141mm* em Janeiro


70mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, já acima dos 210mm em 2021.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jan 2021 às 21:27)

Céu nublado, alguns pingos ocasionais, e o vento, sempre o vento a soprar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Boas...ventania louca ,com 12.2ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

*Precipitação hoje:* 85mm; *precipitação mensal:* 240 mm *rajada máxima (hoje):* 72km/h (dados *Meteoestrela*)

Fotos de alguns dos estragos provocados pelo vento na Covilhã.
Fotos (_Facebook Meteoestrela_)


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Com ventro forte desde as 21h, já houve estragos..








Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Jan 2021 às 10:50)

*8.8ºC*, céu nublado, vento fraco.
Apenas *0.3mm *desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

Boas....hoje mais calmo ,depois de ventania e pouca chuva ,pouco sol e meio nublado ,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.9ºC / 13.9ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

7.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

Boas...mais nublado e algum vento de WNW,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2021 às 12:41)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

Boas...dia calmo ...sem sol ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,
Temperatura nos 7,9ºC e humidade nos 90% pelo Sabugal. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Jan 2021 às 21:08)

Mais um inicio de noite com chuva "certinha" 






*10.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boas...vai chuviscando ,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

*10.6ºC*
Chuva fraca mas certinha, desde as 18h.
*7.2mm *acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

*12ºC*
Noite de chuva moderada, manhã de chuva fraca, *10.2mm* acumulados.
Janeiro nos* 158.7mm*, média mensal atingida!

São João do Monte, Tondela, quase nos 45mm no dia de hoje.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

*12.6ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca, sem parar, mas pouco acumula, *11.4mm*

Bom evento nas zonas montanhosas, 80mm nas últimas 20 horas no Caramulinho, a rondar os 320mm em Janeiro, ainda abaixo da média mensal.
305mm em São João do Monte, também na Serra do Caramulo.
269mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.

O Caramulinho não regista dados em algumas horas, o que tenho feito nessas horas em que falha, é adicionar os dados da estação de São João de Monte, referentes a esse mesmo período.
Por outro lado São João do Monte também não registou dados no dia 23 de Janeiro durante algumas horas, aí usei o mesmo princípio, mas reduzi para 80% do valor registado no Caramulinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Boas...por aqui pasmaceira continua ,só nuvens e vento ...nunca mais chove ,melhor ambiente por casa...já se sente menos o bafo do frio em casa pela manhã,com 14.8ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2021 às 19:13)

Boas...tempo pegalhoso ,nem chove nem faz sol ,mais aberto ,com 13.6ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jan 2021 às 19:43)

*12.5ºC*
Por aqui já não chove, *13.8mm* acumulados.


*78.2mm* em São João do Monte, Tondela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2021 às 21:04)

Boas...pouco nublado ,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 15.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Boas...nevoeiro ...tudo calmo ,com 14.4ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (26 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

*12.9ºC*
Nevoeiro e chuviscos.
*1.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

Boas...mais um dia pegalhoso ...nem chove e nem faz sol ,até ao fim do mês já deve espremer pouco ,com 16.5ºC...mais alta do ano...está bom .


----------



## Nickname (26 Jan 2021 às 16:13)

Hoje está bem abafado, *13.8ºC*, chuva fraca.

Mais um dia em que a orografia e a proximidade do litoral faz uma grande diferença.
Chuva ininterrupta desde as 8h, mas apenas *4.8mm *acumulados por aqui, mais de 25mm na Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## baojoao (26 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Rio Dão nas Termas de Sangemil. Caudal já mais interessante, mas ainda assim nada de especial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (26 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Tirando um intervalo para eleições entre sábado à noite e domingo à tarde, tem chovido bastante desde a passada quinta-feira, acompanhada de nevoeiro. A estação do WU registou cerca de 160 mm neste período.
Também já se nota bem a entrada de ar quente, temperatura nos 12 ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

Máxima de *13.9ºC*, acumulado de *5.4mm.*
*168mm* em Janeiro.

Mais  30mm hoje em São João do Monte, Tondela, perto dos 360mm em 2021.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2021 às 20:20)

Várzea da Serra acumulou 1,4mm de chuvisco. O mês segue com 167,2mm.

A temperatura mínima foi de 10,1C!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2021 às 10:20)

Boas...nevoeiro e muito ,com 12.7ºC e vento nulo .

Dados de ontem 13.2ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 13.2ºC...nunca mais chove .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Boas ...solinho de inverno a começar aparecer ...muito bom ,com 15.2CºC...bom ambiente na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2021 às 15:34)

Boas...janelas abertas viradas ao sol...para dar melhor ambiente a metade da casa ...tenho que aproveitar o calor natural,este mês a conta da luz já vai alta ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jan 2021 às 16:44)

*12.8ºC*, encoberto
Ainda chuviscou de noite,* 0.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

Boas...boas abertas com sol ,final do dia regresso do nevoeiro...por cá continua ,com 13.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

Boas...ainda cá anda ....nevoeiro ...nunca mais chove ,com 12.0ºC e vento nulo.


Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2021 às 13:27)

Boas...tudo igual ...nem  e nem faz sol ,com 12.2ºC...vento nulo .


----------



## Nickname (28 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

*14.3ºC*
O Sol já brilha, depois duma manhã de Nevoeiro.


Entretanto, Viseu (cidade) já ultrapassou a média da máximas para Janeiro, depois de ter chegado a estar nos 8.3ºC a 11 de Janeiro, segue agora nos *11.7ºC*
Já a média das mínimas, segue ainda abaixo, nos *0.8ºC*
A média absoluta segue nos *5.5ºC*, também abaixo da média.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

Durante praticamente toda a manhã não se via um palmo à frente do nariz com tanto nevoeiro em Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

*11.6ºC*, nevoeiro de volta.
Dia bem quente para a época do ano, máxima de *17.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

Boas...noite calma ,nublado por nuvens baixas ,sem nevoeiro,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2021 às 20:41)

Boa noite, dia com muito nevoeiro por aqui, o jogo de futebol do Covilhã até foi adiado devido ao forte nevoeiro. Caiu um aguaceiro durante a noite, 0.6mm tinha na estação, com uma máxima de 11.7ºC  e vento nulo.
Agora 10.7ºC e continua nevoeiro.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Jan 2021 às 20:42)

Nevoeiro fez adiar o Sp. Covilhã - Mafra









> https://radio-covilha.pt/2021/01/desporto/jogo-sporting-da-covilha-mafra-adiado-para-amanha/


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


>





Na aldeia das Cortes a ribeira também encheu, numa ponte até passava por cima, isto devido ao derretimento rápido da neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2021 às 12:11)

Boas...só nevoeiro ...este molha...nunca mais chove ,com 11.2ºC e vento nulo .~

Dados de ontem 11.4ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Jan 2021 às 14:19)

Jogo do Sp. Covilhã adiado para nova data...Nevoeiro não dá tréguas.






Entretanto, na montanha, acima do mar de nuvens é Primavera...Foto: Nelson Manteigas (instagram)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2021 às 15:40)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 11.7ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Jan 2021 às 19:28)

Boas, nevoeiro ligeiro, e de acordo com a minha auriol (pouco confiável) parece que está a arefecer mais cedo do que ontem, sigo com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

Boas...bastou um cheirinho de vento de W...para o nevoeiro levantar ,e vai chuviscando ,com 11.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

Boas, Temperatura atual *10.6ºC* e *95%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

*10.1ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas, *3.3mm* acumulados.

Máxima de *12.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2021 às 00:01)

Chuva torrencial.
5.1mm no dia de ontem.


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Jan 2021 às 01:07)

Aqui chove continuamente desde do final da tarde..

*11.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2021 às 09:16)

*9.5ºC*, céu pouco nublado.

Mais *9.6mm* desde as 0h,* 183.9mm* em Janeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Boas...voltou a ventania ,pouca chuva de noite ,céu meio nublado e com 12.7ºC com 2.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 10.6ºC / 11.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2021 às 13:33)

Por aqui, tempo de abril em finais de janeiro.

Dia ventoso com uma sucessão de aguaceiros com algum granizo. 8ºC. A 1100-1200m, os aguaceiros são de neve molhada (misto de flocos e graupel). 

Montesinho, um pouco acima dos 1200m.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

*10.3ºC*
Céu mais nublado agora, e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

*9.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (30 Jan 2021 às 15:23)

vento muito intenso agora e alguma chuva de manhã. voltaram os cortes de energia. não ha um dia que a luz nao vá abaixo. 
parece um país do terceiro mundo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Boas...ventania continua ,algumas abertas pela tarde e de momento mais nublado ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## baojoao (30 Jan 2021 às 17:23)

Hoje tem estado assim. Sempre vento forte e períodos de chuva com direito a arco-íris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

*9ºC*, máxima de *11.5ºC*
Aqui ainda chuviscou durante largos períodos da tarde, mas o acumulado não se alterou.

Menos chuvoso em Viseu que nas zonas circundantes:




Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades e São João do Monte, Tondela a rondarem os 26mm, ultrapassaram os 340mm e os *400mm* respetivamente, em Janeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e algum vento...mais fraco ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

Ainda vamos tendo alguns aguaceiros fracos. O vento continua constante. 6,0ºC por agora.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

O vento fez hoje mais uma_ baixa_ na Covilhã (Foto: Bruno Marques)


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jan 2021 às 22:12)

9.1°C // 57%Hr
Vento moderado, c/ algumas rajadas fortes

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2021 às 10:32)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2021 às 10:43)

*12ºC*
Chuva fraca desde as 3h,* 5.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2021 às 11:24)

Boas...é só nevoeiro ...está prometida ...nada ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.0ºC / 14.4ºC  e 2.0mm .


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2021 às 13:50)

muito vento por aqui, sem chuva


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2021 às 14:22)

*13.1ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca nas últimas horas, *6.9mm* acumulados.
*191.1mm* em Janeiro.

35mm em São João do Monte, a caminho dos 450mm mensais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Boas...tudo igual ,só nublado  e algum vento,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2021 às 16:23)

Boas... sol, nuvens, vento e alguns chuviscos 
Temperatura atual *14.7ºC* e *85%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2021 às 17:48)

Boas...céu abrir ....ainda algum vento de W,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Boas...algumas abertas e o vento mais fraco ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 15.1ºC.

Do mês em ficou nos 37.0mm.


----------

